# My new Puppy through the new lens



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

My new lens arrived today. It is a portrait lens and I am LOVING IT!!!!!!

I took a portrait of one creature this evening with my new lens. It isn't the best photo quality this lens can produce, but considering the fact that I did not use a flash for it (no external or built in flash used), its indoor capability for no good light ROCKS!!!!

I introduce you to my new puppy (scroll down):



















bellow was the conversation that made me discover that the creature above can fit of a new puppy.....with barking issues :jaw:

My Mum: "Dante de Rose was barking today"
Me: "What? barking??? That's a bird, mum" 
My Mum: "he's a parrot who learned it from Snowy and Crystal whenever they bark when the bell rings!".

I did not imagine that Dante will learn the barking sounds from the malts. The thing is, with S&C, they only bark at the door bell. Dante de Rose though, blabs out all the words and sounds he learned more often. so "WOOFING" was the last thing we wanted him to learn. So far, I did not hear him bark after I returned this evening. My mum did hear him this whole afternoon, so I am expecting it now, but didn't ever imagine that the bird will be barking ound:

I no longer know which specie does he belong to LOL

I can't wait to take the malts' portrait with this lens under better light condition


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats a beauty!! What type of lens is it, may I ask? 

Kara


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

lol! I had to scroll down to see the picture! Too funny. He is beautiful.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He's beautiful, even if he barks!


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

I have never seen a bird with this coloring, Kat! He is so beautiful! I had a Patagonian (Spelling?) Conure years ago. She learned to cry like a puppy from my cocker pup who would cry when in her kennel. We couldn't believe our ears, either! Tell us more about you're new pup. How did you acquire him, how old is he, etc. Congratulations on the new family member!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

What a gorgeous bird!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Thumper said:


> Thats a beauty!! What type of lens is it, may I ask?
> 
> Kara


Hi Kara

That is Nikon's 105mm f/2 DC portrait lens 



morriscsps said:


> lol! I had to scroll down to see the picture! Too funny. He is beautiful.


I bet that you've never seen a Pink Puppy before ound:



krandall said:


> He's beautiful, even if he barks!





Pixiesmom said:


> What a gorgeous bird!


trust me guys, he is beautiful from the outside, but a clown from the inside LOL



dodrop82 said:


> I have never seen a bird with this coloring, Kat! He is so beautiful! I had a Patagonian (Spelling?) Conure years ago. *She learned to cry like a puppy from my cocker pup who would cry when in her kennel. *We couldn't believe our ears, either! Tell us more about you're new pup. How did you acquire him, how old is he, etc. Congratulations on the new family member!


lol these creatures are soo smart at learning and imitating. I can just imagine the crying puppy from a creature with wings.

I swear, you kindda think that they have voice recorder implanted in them or something LOL it is fascinating.

awwh i think that Dante de Rose is pretty too. I didn't know about this breed of parrot before - until I met Dante de Rose of course.

It is called a Galah or a red breasted cockatoo. More info about the breed *click here*.

I met Dante de Rose for the first time in late March. I was away from home for a period of time. When I returned, I was introduced to him. My mum was given the little cutie while I was away by a close friend. I returned to meet him dancing LOL

Now he is 1 year old. He was around 9 months old when I first saw him at home.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

What a beauty he is.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Sound like a wonderful, loving bird to add to your family. The article says they can be noisy. Have you found this to be true with Dante? It also says they live a long life, but not exactly how long...do you know how long they live? I have always wanted a African Gray...but boyfriend is not fond of the idea...course he wasn't fond of getting a dog either, and look at him now...two dogs he loves more then all else! HaHaHa!


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Ditto's Mom said:


> What a beauty he is.


awwh i love this beauty pink pup so much <3



dodrop82 said:


> Sound like a wonderful, loving bird to add to your family. *The article says they can be noisy. Have you found this to be true with Dante? It also says they live a long life, but not exactly how long...do you know how long they live? * I have always wanted a African Gray...but boyfriend is not fond of the idea...course he wasn't fond of getting a dog either, and look at him now...two dogs he loves more then all else! HaHaHa!


A Galah's life span is about 40 years. In an *ideal* environment, they can reach 60. Their life span can end up being much shorter, if they are not given proper care. I just love them from my learning about Dante de Rose. He is SO SOCIAL, super smart and interractive. lol he also follows me like a puppy would when he is out of his bird house <3 and loves loves loves to sit on my sholder. He does not like to sit away from humans. When we are eating on the table in the dinning room, he will go to his food bowl and eat along too. I never understood parrots until we met Dante who never stops to amaze us.

African Grey are more talkative where as Galahs are medium talkers. Dante de Rose will talk when he wants the attention or when he is bored. He isn't too noisey. If he was bored, he would make some noise, but if you keep him busy when he is bored, he will not make a peep  so overall, he isn't noisey, really and only makes it if he is bored or when he is in a noisey environment. We got him lots of chewable wooden toys. He LOVES to chew and that is how he gets occupied. Otherwise, with one of us. Or just sleeping/chilling. So we don't notice him noisey. The better you raise them, the better parrots they become.

Did I mention that they love to party? ound: ... Dante de Rose LOVES to party. The other day, I was checking on a dancing game that belongs to Wii in YouTube.com. I checked on its review and clicked on play to the video when I heard Dante sings AND dances ... honestly, cracked me up!!!! if you make some noise and party, he will party along LOL bellow was the song that i had on when I discovered that he loves to party. I filmed him dancing with the song and singing along by blabbing out the lyrics in his own language...you can watch him if you like to bellow...





By the way, they can ALSO learn tricks. I taught Dante how to Shake finger(hand), waves and kisses on command. I took a video of that. Once i put the clips together, I will share here so that you can see him performs 

super adorable pink pup I find him.

haha @boyfriend's reaction before getting pup and after. I think you will succeed with a birdie at home too ^_^


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

OMG that is SOOOOO darn funny!! Makes me want a lil' Dante  But I know how much work they are (my parents had an African grey and a big blue Macaw when I was younger) The Macaw actually flew the coup (ran away) once and ended up on someone's apartment balcony.....ound: Can you imagine? We did file a 'Missing bird report", and the person did freak out seeing this huge parrot on their balcony and call the police, local zoo, etc. ound: You really do have to keep those wings clipped.

Dante is hilariious dancing!!

Kara


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Thumper said:


> OMG that is SOOOOO darn funny!! Makes me want a lil' Dante  But I know how much work they are (my parents had an African grey and a big blue Macaw when I was younger) The Macaw actually flew the coup (ran away) once *and ended up on someone's apartment balcony*.....ound: Can you imagine? We did file a 'Missing bird report", and the person did freak out seeing this huge parrot on their balcony and call the police, local zoo, etc. ound: You really do have to keep those wings clipped.
> 
> Dante is hilariious dancing!!
> 
> Kara


ound:ound:ound: HILARIOUS!!! I can just picture the face expression of that person who found him. yep, sure keep wings clipped 

I swear, they are funny. Dante planted a soft spot in my heart for parrots because now I understand them/know them better <3 I never disliked them, but they just weren't as interesting to me as how they are now. And when I read more about others, I can't help it but go AWWWWWWWWWWWH <3 I also ended up watching Rio in the theatre (took lil bro along). We totally loved it


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

OMG!!!! I LOVE that bird!!! Fantastic fun!!!


----------

